# consolidatedresources.dll error



## rlwjr32 (Jun 27, 2007)

On start up of windowsXP I started receiving the following error message:
unable to load consolidatedresources.dll. The title bar for the message has cdas9. In addition I have been getting messages that my computer is infected
and if I delete the message or click anywhere on it it takes me to Spycrush. The computer has slowed down markedly. When I attempt to run Nurton antivirus it freezes up after a few minutes of running. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you. 
Ray


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

